# Am I a Bombay ?



## bramley (Mar 31, 2008)

greeting to the forum.

I found this little moggie in my garden last week. her whole body is pure black. she is fast and energetic.

i am wondering what breed is this cat?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's a domestic short hair (DSH). No way to tell breed unless you have papers. 

I'll move this to Breeding for you.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Definately not a purebred Bombay, she doesn't have the breed specific features (except from the coat and eye color).

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252


----------

